# TB1 - How is everyone coming along



## deere_x475guy (Apr 12, 2008)

Just scanned the posted messages and it looks like we haven't heard from some of the builders yet. I wonder what progress they are making.


----------



## Powder keg (Jul 2, 2008)

I finished my parts this weekend. All polished. They look awesome!!! I want to run a tap in all the holes because I got some polish in'em. The stainless 4-40 hex head bolts should have been here( Maybe tomorrow? I have to trim them a bit. But after that Everything will be in the mail)

How's everyone else coming? I can't wait to run this one) it will be my smallest. 

Later, Wes


----------



## gilessim (Jul 2, 2008)

Sent all the bases off to Eric yesterday, can't wait to see one put together!

Giles


----------



## gilessim (Jul 5, 2008)

P.S. on the brass bases, there may be some scratches on the top surface of one or two, sorry guys! ,I just got my first pair of reading glasses the other day, admitted to be getting old!, just cant see so well anymore, anyway hopefully when they're assembled, they may not be visible.

The wooden bases are treated with a couple of coats of Tung oil (the stuff that makes normal varnish into yacht varnish) it's very waterproof but a bit of beeswax can be used to get a bit more shine if you like.

The little screws are all I could find but if you have something better it's up to you!

Giles


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jul 5, 2008)

I received the bases that Giles sent. Wow! Are they nice!

Nice job Giles!

I will be gathering your stuff up to send you everything as a kit.

Eric


----------



## Powder keg (Jul 5, 2008)

All my stuff is done. I'm waiting on my screws. They should be here any time now? I'll keep you informed)

Wes


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 5, 2008)

Guys I was planning on making the studs for the reversing valve the mini lathe was the tool of choice.
to make a long story short on or about 7-29 a power sure took out the control boards on my mini mill and mini lathe. I did not discover this untill 7-4 .
I can send 4- 40 screws in lue of the studs and the pieces for the ball and handle stem or I can finish . This next week I will be working long hours and out of town a couple days.
My apologizes for procrastinating, not meeting the dead line and setting a poor example.
My intentions were to have the assembly done for all.
I plan on meeting up with Brass machine next week end to exchange what parts I can. Sorry for any inconvenience. please pm or email your wishes.
Tin


----------



## gilessim (Jul 7, 2008)

Eric ,glad DHL did their job!, I'm having to move house and shop this week(before my stuff gets chucked outside!) so I'm in no hurry!

Giles


----------



## GailInNM (Jul 7, 2008)

In today's mail I received a wonderful present of a flywheel and connecting rod from Bob Warfield. Very nicely done Bob.
 Thanks,
Gail in NM, USA


----------



## Powder keg (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey, My little Flywheel and con rod made it to Idaho today also) What a super Job Bob did on his parts to)

I'm still waiting on those darned bolts( I got a confirmation that they were shipped. I also was at the local hardware store and they had #4 bronze split lock washers. They were so cute that I had to get them) ;D ;D ;D We can say cute cant we?

Great work there Bob!!!

Wes


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 8, 2008)

Bob:
fly wheel and con rods arrived today.
Tin


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 12, 2008)

Got to see brass machine today exchanged some parts I now have bases pistons and cylinders. I left valve assemblies with him to finish. I will be getting the rest done when I can. It has been a busy week. Was out of town on Tuesday. A parking lot auto repair in order to get home last night and a road trip across the state today. 
Tin


----------



## BobWarfield (Jul 13, 2008)

Looking good Tin!

I'm wondering, which parts should we expect to have at the moment?

I know they're not all sent out yet.

I've got the crank, flywheel/conrod (natch!), and the bearings. Is that correct?

Heh, I bought a buffer for the next TB. Not gonna be without sufficient bling! 

FWIW, Enco has them on sale. I didn't get mine yet, but I'll be looking forward to it. Bought the bigger of the two on sale.

Cheers,

BW


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 13, 2008)

Bob:
 Brass_Machine and I are A little bit ahead of things since we met for lunch yesterday and exchanged some parts. 
As I mentioned I need to finish the reversing valve parts and get them out the columns should be shipping soon Brass_machine will be sending out the bases. Tim will be sending out pistons and cylinders and Bob A will be sending the steam fittings. Several of us are behind schedule. 


> I've got the crank, flywheel/conrod (natch!), and the bearings. Is that correct?


To the best of my knowledge yes!!
Tin


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jul 13, 2008)

BobWarfield  said:
			
		

> Looking good Tin!
> 
> I'm wondering, which parts should we expect to have at the moment?
> 
> ...



Bob... I sent the bases (wood & Brass) to Tim. When he sends the pistons and cylinders, the bases will be with them.


----------



## BobWarfield (Jul 14, 2008)

No hurries, no worries. I just wanted to make sure I hadn't missed anything. Our mail has been a mess lately.

Could be the mailman is annoyed at all the heavy boxes I keep making him deliver!

Cheers,

BW


----------



## zeusrekning (Jul 14, 2008)

I should be recieving Erics shipment any time now. As soon as I get it I will divide it up and send it out. It will include: bases, subbases,cylinders, pistons, wristpins, cylinder flanges. 
Tim


----------



## Powder keg (Jul 14, 2008)

I got all those little guys cut down. Only trouble is I gave to touch up the end of them with a grinder to get them to thread into the pillars( What a pain! I don't understand t, because they threaded out of the cutters by hand?

Wes


----------



## zeusrekning (Jul 15, 2008)

I got a card in the mail saying my package is ready for pickup at the post office. So hopefully all cylinder/pistons/bases/cyl. flanges/wristpins will go out this week!
Tim


----------



## Powder keg (Jul 16, 2008)

I've been grinding the end of those darn little bolts so they'll screw into the pillers by hand. Those pliers I used put a little burr on those stainless bolts and it's been a bear to fix it. But I've got them half done. I'm shooting to ship on Friday)

Wes


----------



## gilessim (Jul 16, 2008)

Great to see a couple of pics, looking sweet!!, sorry about the coutersinking, I only had some M3 screws to go by and they were ok, also sorry about the pilot holes (lack of!) in the wooden bases, I'm just having to move house and shop right now and I only wanted to get the bits sent over asap, can't wait to see one running!

I think that this has been a great little project and really fun to watch things coming along and I really look forward to participating in another one!

Giles


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 18, 2008)

Giles no appoligy needed I may just jet some button head brass screws or not any adjustment to be made are very minor. the work I have seen is impressive. this will be the nicest engine in my collection to date. great work guys!!
Tin


----------



## Powder keg (Jul 18, 2008)

I've been tied up the last couple days. But come Heck or Breakfast I'll finish those pesky screws in the morning) 

Wes


----------



## Powder keg (Jul 20, 2008)

Went and bought some mailers ad they are ready to go) First thing tomorrow they'll be in the mail. 

Wes


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jul 20, 2008)

Powder keg  said:
			
		

> Went and bought some mailers ad they are ready to go) First thing tomorrow they'll be in the mail.
> 
> Wes



WooHoo!

Eric


----------



## deere_x475guy (Jul 24, 2008)

HOLY CRAP..where did the time go. Guys I am so sorry, I have had the parts finished for a while now. They will go in the mail this week.


----------



## deere_x475guy (Jul 24, 2008)

UPDATE, I just finished getting everyone's parts ready to go in the mail except for Powder Keg's.  I will ship his as soon as I get the address.


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jul 24, 2008)

deere_x475guy  said:
			
		

> UPDATE, I just finished getting everyone's parts ready to go in the mail except for Powder Keg's.  I will ship his as soon as I get the address.



Hey Bob!

I pm'd and emailed it to you.

Eric


----------



## deere_x475guy (Jul 24, 2008)

Got thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!! his parts will be in the mail tomorrow also...


----------



## GailInNM (Jul 24, 2008)

Wes,
I received an envelope with shiny bits of metal in it. I'm old and at least half senile so shiny bits of metal are all it takes to make me happy. The fact that they have form and function makes it even better. ;D
Thanks,
Gail in NM,USA


----------



## Powder keg (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm glad they made you happy. I had fun building them


----------



## NickG (Aug 14, 2008)

Have all the parts been completed for this team build now? Has anyone successfully assembled an engine yet???! It just seems strange that there are 3 builds on the go now ifthe first one isn't yet complete!


----------



## Jadecy (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm still missing the valve parts. Are these still pending?


----------



## Brass_Machine (Nov 4, 2008)

Jadecy  said:
			
		

> I'm still missing the valve parts. Are these still pending?



I think Tin was working on those. Paging Tin!

Eric


----------



## deere_x475guy (Nov 9, 2008)

Hello everyone, it's was a busy spring, summer and fall for me but live is back to normal, kinda. I suffered an injury to two disk's 4 weeks ago. I have a herniated disk between the c5-c6 and bulged disk between c6-c7. I am in PT right now and getting 2 injections in my neck in the next 2 weeks. They are hoping I will be able to avoid surgery. Time will tell I guess.

Anyway whats going on with the build. Did my parts arrive to everyone ok? I know I can't seem to find the bearing assembly anywhere but I am sure I got it and remember showing it to my wife. If I don't find it soon I will making one myself. I can say all the parts I have so far look great and can't wait to start assembly.

Catch up with everyone later.

Bob


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 9, 2008)

Yeah your fearless leader has drug feet a bit. I need to get my act together and finish up. I think i made some empty statement about getting them out a few weeks ago . Well the good thing is I am still alive and kicking no there were no life threatening episodes.
the summer has been crazy. As most of you know my mini mill and lathe had the power supply boards taken out by a power surge the end of June this was discovered 4th of July when I was attempting to get things wrapped up. I had to make a couple of out of state trips for work. Uncle Rabid was sick so he was unable to accept any repair work as of 1 august.So that option for board repair was gone. A colleague and myself were able to get the mill board working and I ordered parts for the lathe. I thought they were coming from New York City It took a month to get a couple of diodes that came from Thailand. The mill and lathe are both finally up and running. The last couple of weeks I have been trying to get the shop dug out from sitting mostly Idle this included digging around for valve parts that were neatly in a bin sitting on the surface plate until the cats knocked them over. 
I will get these out sorry for the Long long wait.
Tin


----------



## ksouers (Nov 9, 2008)

And here I thought the Universe was playing cruel jokes on only me


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 16, 2008)

OK guys friday night the son took over the shop to do his Pinewood derby car he is Commander with Royal rangers now he is almost 19. RR is similar to boy scouts through the Assemblies of God church.he was machining wheel wells and turning the wheels. I went to bed. 
So yesterday evening after a trip to harbor freight we were cleaning up the shop from his activities. Oh by the way dad the mini lathe stopped working again. So pull out the multi meter.Thankfully it is only a power switch. will try radio shack today sheez seems like i can not catch a break . 
Tin


----------



## gilessim (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi guys, I've been offline for a while and I was wondering what happened to TB1??, I still didn't get my parts yet, has anyone finished one ?

Giles


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 10, 2009)

Giles,

Just sent you a PM about your parts.

Eric


----------



## deere_x475guy (Jan 21, 2009)

Looks like everyone has been very busy here with lots of very cool projects. I should be able to return to the shop in about 4 weeks. I had surgery on Monday (1/19) in which they removed the hurniated disk, placed a cadiver bone to make up the space, screwed in a metal plate and grafted a bone over that. I can tell the difference all ready, the arm pain is greatly reduced. I still have some weakness in my right arm that may or may no change. I can get by just fine the way it is right now and I am itching to get back to the shop to finish up projects that I have in the works.

I have the next 4 weeks home to recover so I plan on getting caught up on some reading here.

Take care everyone.

Bob


----------



## gilessim (Jan 28, 2009)

Well ,got the bits from brass machine and put them together ,a bit of tweaking and it runs nicely, made a little wooden handle for the reverse valve, managed to break the inlet fitting, made another one and broke that too!, so I drilled out and put a 3mm thread in there for more strength, after about the 8th attempt to solder the copper tube I gave up and used a bit of brass tube I had (made that slightly too short but it's staying there!) also the conrod is very close to the cylinder on each side so it might be worth filing a little room for it, but good work everyone!

I think I'll take it apart, polish it up a bit and give it a coat of lacquer but here it is!






Giles


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 28, 2009)

Awesome. Start a separate thread in the photos section! I am sure not everyone looks in this thread...

Eric


----------



## ksouers (Jan 28, 2009)

Giles,
Is that the first one to be completed? 

Can we expect a video? ;D

Looks great. Can't wait to see the others.



Kevin


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 28, 2009)

ksouers  said:
			
		

> Giles,
> Is that the first one to be completed?
> 
> Can we expect a video? ;D
> ...



I would say yes to that. Mine is 99% complete. I just have to make a reversing lever and do some fine tuning.

Eric


----------



## NickG (Jan 28, 2009)

It's good to see the first complete engine from the first team build! Well done, this is definitely a huge milestone in my opinion!  ;D


----------



## BobWarfield (Jan 28, 2009)

Very nice!

Mine sits on my desk right in front of me. I need to make a reversing valve for it to finish it.

Best,

BW


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 29, 2009)

Bob: 
You do realize taking pot shots at raptors is a federal offense!! LOL. Ok I did deserve it . 
I did set the the parts up and took them to CF there is a couple holes to be drilled. I will do by best to get things wrapped up this weekend. 
Tin Falcon


----------



## BobWarfield (Jan 29, 2009)

Nah, no pot shot intended, really!

Peeps get busy. Heck, I'm holding up TB2 myself with my mill conversion, so I got no room to talk.

BTW, got to see a bald eagle in its nest in Alaska. Those are big darned birds! It was an amazing sight, but I didn't have a camera. Ate the best salmon ever. We took a float plane excursion to a salmon camp. 

But I digress.

Sorry!

BW


----------



## Jadecy (Jan 30, 2009)

I have all the parts now but it has been way too cold to venture out to the garage. Went out last week for a little while to do a "need to" job not a "want to" job and I went back in the house as soon as I was done. 

Mrs. Claus didn't get me that much wanted heater for Christmas! DOH!!


----------



## deere_x475guy (Feb 6, 2009)

Tin, just received your parts this morning....nice job.

I am going to head down to the shop in a bit and see if I can find the bearing that I know I got and start assembly. If I can't find the bearing block then I will have to wait till my new mill arrives and I am released from the surgeon to go back to being able to do things again.

Bob


----------



## Tin Falcon (Feb 6, 2009)

Bob good to hear the parts arrived. 
The packages were sent first class on the 4th so the rests should be arriving soon. 
Joe will send your kit out in the AM. 
Tin


----------



## joe d (Feb 16, 2009)

Tin

The package arrived safe and sound today. Know what I'll be doing now....

This thing is going to look great, everybody did a really nice job on their parts.

Cheers, Joe


----------



## joe d (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi all

Spent several hours in the shop yesterday and tonight, and here we are:





I'm pretty damned pleased with this one, it ran first time I put the air to it! Fit and finish of all the parts is really good, you guys did a great job :bow:

Joe


----------



## kustomkb (Feb 20, 2009)

Nice work to all!

Looks great Joe. Looking forward to getting the rest of my TB-2 parts. ;D


----------



## deere_x475guy (Feb 20, 2009)

Sure put a big smile on my face watching that run Joe. Can't wait to get mine finished.


----------



## rake60 (Feb 20, 2009)

Sure got a big smile here Joe!

_To the entire group involved in this team build:_

In a working job shop you might have 12 machinists working on parts
or different operations of a part to complete a project. 20% of their
days efforts are pointing out the short comings of the other people 
involved in the project. *"My work would have been better and on time
if his work would have been better and on time."*

It's a night and day difference here.
Congratulations to ALL of you for your cooperation and persistence in 
seeing this project through. I hope to be seeing the videos of ALL of 
them here as they are completed.

Great team effort guys!

Rick


----------

